# 1D X Product Advisory



## Dwight (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1d_x?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e024809120b7

Would this be another 1D Mark III debacle? Thoughts and experiences.

Update: Based on serial no. and lack of markings, mine is affected.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess mine will have to be 'inspected and repaired free of charge'. Rather annoying...


----------



## Dwight (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I guess mine will have to be 'inspected and repaired free of charge'. Rather annoying...



You know it! Annoying is an understatement. Haven't checked mine...will get back to you all on this. Not very positive on mine though (purchased 11/12), but have my fingers crossed that I won't have to send mine out [(or take it there) Irvine].

I haven't noticed either of the 2 phenomena listed. Judging by the Egret photos you've posted on the '1D X Sample Images', you don't have an apparent issue as well. We'll see how all this plays out...


----------



## trowski (Jun 18, 2013)

I wouldn't rush to send in your 1D X. I'm guessing that wear is only a problem on higher milage cameras... and maybe yours has enough lube anyway. I would wait until it's convenient or you are sending it in for some other reason.


----------



## brett b (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I guess mine will have to be 'inspected and repaired free of charge'. Rather annoying...



Crap...mine too.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2013)

My 1D X is also affected - although I have contacted CPS (by email) to verify as I am not in the USA. 

As I do not have the markings, and the sixth number of the serial number is one of the bad ones, I am not hopeful.

I only got the camera in March but have shot over 20,000 images thus far and I have a funny feeling I may have seen the issue the advisory refers to, but can't be certain. I have had times when the AF would not lock and the image in the viewfinder was blurry, but I always put the former down to poor skill, and the latter down to bad eye sight (even though I am 20/20), fatigue, a dirty viewfinder or something else.

I wonder how long they need to keep it for.

Dwight - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 18, 2013)

What i don't like about this is that i bought a 1DX just under 3 weeks ago and have been proud of it's 400 000 shutter life and now they tell me that most probably your drive mechanism will fail long before that, hahaha.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> What i don't like about this is that i bought a 1DX just under 3 weeks ago and have been proud of it's 400 000 shutter life and now they tell me that most probably your drive mechanism will fail long before that, hahaha.



They're not really saying that, they are saying send it in and let them fix the issue for free. 

Hats off to them for telling us and being proactive. How many companies would have kept quiet. I am impressed - annoyed, but still impressed.


----------



## Chris Burch (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone who has registered their camera on the Canon website ever get emails with these service notices? I have yet to get a single email except for ads pushing Powershots and printers.


----------



## RGF (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I guess mine will have to be 'inspected and repaired free of charge'. Rather annoying...



just got a pair and going to Africa next week. argh !!!


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 18, 2013)

45k shutter since I got mine in feb and falls into the category. Not too worried.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I guess mine will have to be 'inspected and repaired free of charge'. Rather annoying...



Yep, me too, both my 1Dx Bodies fall into the "affected" zone, heading out tonight for 6 weeks Tanzania/Iceland, you can almost bet one of them will "Become Blurry".

And Honestly I'm not impressed, both my Bodies are Registered, if I hadn't read it on CR I wouldn't know until the Body crapped out.

I had the 1DMK III, that was a Never Ending Story, well, it did end, I sold the piece of Garbage.
The 5DMK III Light Leak, 2 Bodies
Now the 1Dx

I guess 3 Trouble Free 5DMK II and 1 trouble Free 1DMK IV is something to be grateful for.

And it's no good looking to the Dark Side, their Track Record is just as Bad as Canons.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> My 1D X is also affected - although I have contacted CPS (by email) to verify as I am not in the USA.
> 
> As I do not have the markings, and the sixth number of the serial number is one of the bad ones, I am not hopeful.
> 
> ...



Have to say I've noticed the "Blurry Images" phenomena as well, but up until now I've put it down to too many Sundowners.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 18, 2013)

So they will just lubricate it or replace something ? I guess we'll see some oilsplatted sensor if lube is all they will do to fix this


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 18, 2013)

Viggo said:


> So they will just lubricate it or replace something ? I guess we'll see some oilsplatted sensor if lube is all they will do to fix this



That's what i'm afraid of.. Every time i send my camera for repair in Finland they do fix the problem but they don't take good care of the camera.

I replaced the bottom lcd screen (plastic) on my old 1D Mark IV and they replaced the glass with a new one but the new glass was slanted and it had a ton of dust inside like they swapped the glass at a construction site.

In short, i don't like canon service in Finland and will send a million complaints to canon if they mess up my new 1D X at "repair/service"


Also i have a question.. canon said this:
"Potentially affected cameras will be inspected and repaired free of charge. If you own one of the potentially affected cameras please contact our Customer Support Center"

Does it mean that my newly bought 1D X is potentially affected because it belongs to the group of "insufficient lubrication" OR does it mean that i can only get it repaired after the symptoms appear? (a.k.a after there is already wear and damage to the camera)


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris Burch said:


> Does anyone who has registered their camera on the Canon website ever get emails with these service notices? I have yet to get a single email except for ads pushing Powershots and printers.



I have every bit of Canon Kit I own Registered through Canon Singapore, never had an email in 10 years.

They handle repair/service without any issue and I've no complaint about that at all, but emails ?? Service notices ?? Advisories ?? You may as well live on neptune.

Nada


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> I have a question.. canon said this:
> "Potentially affected cameras will be inspected and repaired free of charge. If you own one of the potentially affected cameras please contact our Customer Support Center"
> 
> Does it mean that my newly bought 1D X is potentially affected because it belongs to the group of "insufficient lubrication" OR does it mean that i can only get it repaired after the symptoms appear? (a.k.a after there is already wear and damage to the camera)



It means that if you do not have the A mark, nor the black mark and your 1D X falls into the affected category as described in their advisory then they will repair it foc. You do not have to wait for any symptoms to appear.


----------



## Dwight (Jun 18, 2013)

*trowski* - "I wouldn't rush to send in your 1D X. I'm guessing that wear is only a problem on higher milage cameras..."

Agreed.

*expatinasia* - "...the image in the viewfinder was blurry..." "...the latter down to bad eye sight (even though I am 20/20), fatigue, a dirty viewfinder or something else."

Same experience.

"I wonder how long they need to keep it for."

Have yet to contact Canon on this. I'm not losing sleeping over this for now. Let's all help each other out and keep everyone abreast.

"Dwight - thanks for the heads up!"

You bet. Just passing along info, that's all.

"Hats off to them for telling us and being proactive. How many companies would have kept quiet. I am impressed - annoyed, but still impressed."

Agreed. Again, for now, I won't lose sleep over these phenomena.

*Chris Burch* - "Does anyone who has registered their camera on the Canon website ever get emails with these service notices?"

Nope. I just found the advisory by browsing through Canon's site.

*eml58* - "The 5DMK III Light Leak"

Have it too. Got mine the day it was released. I thought we all agreed that it was a non-issue? Haven't had mine fixed...and I've been to Irvine a couple of times since I got the 5DM3 (non-related issues with other cameras/lenses).

"Trouble Free 5DMK II"

Same.

"And it's no good looking to the Dark Side, their Track Record is just as Bad as Canons.

Can't believe you just said that, eml58. With all your cameras and lenses, I'd hold off even contemplating about switching over; like you said, "their Track Record is just as Bad". I wouldn't even think about crossing over to the "Dark Side"!

"Have to say I've noticed the "Blurry Images" phenomena as well"

Yup, same experience.

*Cannon Man* - "In short, i don't like canon service in Finland"

Sorry to hear about your experience. My experience, so far, with Canon US in Irvine, CA has been nothing short of good.

"Does it mean that my newly bought 1D X is potentially affected because it belongs to the group of "insufficient lubrication" OR does it mean that i can only get it repaired after the symptoms appear?"

The advisory states it lucidly. If your camera/s serial no./s fall into the affected products and do not have the markings, your camera/s is/are "potentially" affected. If your camera/s is/are "potentially" affected, it/they will be "inspected and repaired free of charge".

Like expatinasia said, Canon is being proactive about this. For now, I'll take the "wait-see" attitude on this. The 1D Mark III debacle was handled in a different manner, IMO, so there was a lot of outcry in regards to that model.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dwight said:


> Can't believe you just said that, eml58. With all your cameras and lenses, I'd hold off even contemplating about switching over; like you said, "their Track Record is just as Bad". I wouldn't even think about crossing over to the "Dark Side"!



Me either Dwight, shot from the Hip I guess, Fingers onto the Key Board before the thought Processes went into gear Syndrome, Now I'm feeling Guilty, Crap, I hope no one from Canon read my comment, they'll Jinx my Gear as Payback or Spit in the CF Card Slot when I send it in for more Lubrication, with the comment "All Good, we Lubricated It".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> ... i have a question.. canon said this:
> "Potentially affected cameras will be inspected and repaired free of charge. If you own one of the potentially affected cameras please contact our Customer Support Center"
> 
> Does it mean that my newly bought 1D X is potentially affected because it belongs to the group of "insufficient lubrication" OR does it mean that i can only get it repaired after the symptoms appear? (a.k.a after there is already wear and damage to the camera)



It means call Canon now, they will arrange for you to send it in now, they'll inspected and if there is insufficient lubrication, they will fix it. Presumably if there's no need to do anything, they won't. Except maybe blow a little dust inside just for funsies... :


----------



## theobdt (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow...I just got my 1Dx in May and it meets the criteria to have an issue. I'm not too worried about it just yet.


----------



## heheapa (Jun 18, 2013)

Potentially Affected Products
1. EOS-1D X: If the sixth digit of the serial number is “1”, “2”, “3”, “4”, “5”, “6” or “7”, the phenomena described above may occur.
....

My serial number is:
xxxxx10xxxxx

So is my camera affected? ;D


----------



## PaulTopol (Jun 18, 2013)

Where can I find this advisory on the Australian website?
I got a "1" and no markings. Been suspicious of mine since I bought it.
Told, and agreed with, that it was my technique. Never had the same problem with my 1Dmk2.
Still, love the shots I get with my 1dx.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 18, 2013)

heheapa said:


> Potentially Affected Products
> 1. EOS-1D X: If the sixth digit of the serial number is “1” ... the phenomena described above may occur.
> 
> My serial number is:
> (1)(2)(3)(4)(5)1(7)(8)(9)(10)(11)(12)



Gee, I dunno... let's count to six, shall we?


----------



## mrmarks (Jun 18, 2013)

It seems like Canon knew about the problem during manufacturing and the units with the A or black markings in the battery compartment could be units with some bandaid fix in place. Looks like a design issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2013)

mrmarks said:


> It seems like Canon knew about the problem during manufacturing and the units with the A or black markings in the battery compartment could be units with some bandaid fix in place. Looks like a design issue.



Applying a fix during manufacturing is a common practice. Also, anyone who sends theirs in for service will have it come back with one of those marks. 

Design issue? Not sure that 'insufficient lubrication' is a design issue, and I wouldn't call adding the needed lubricant a 'bandaid fix'. Or do you have evidence of duplicity on Canon's part?


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope they use some high quality dust and not the pedestrian crap they blow into the T2i when I sent it in.


----------



## RGF (Jun 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Chris Burch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone who has registered their camera on the Canon website ever get emails with these service notices? I have yet to get a single email except for ads pushing Powershots and printers.
> ...



When I remember to register my camera (not through CPS but canon - too bad they are not connected) I do get emails about new firmware (5DM3 recently came) as well as some recall/service notices (1DM3 I think it was).


----------



## John (Jun 18, 2013)

i have had this issue with my 1DX. i talked to a canon rep and they seemed baffled as to what was causing the problem. i sent the camera in about a month ago and canon told me that my camera was fine. they then sent it back to me with the same issue unresolved. it didn't instill confidence in me that repair services had a handle on the problem. the problem was intermittent and they apparently couldn't duplicate it. i am glad tha canon has finally figured out what is going on.


----------



## RGF (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like Canon knew about the problem during manufacturing and the units with the A or black markings in the battery compartment could be units with some bandaid fix in place. Looks like a design issue.
> ...



Agree with NA. This is not a big deal. Just to be safe I same ending mine in. Only problem is I am leaving next week for major trip so I sure hope that can turn the camera around in 24-48 hours. I called and they said they could do, so let's hope they are correct.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2013)

I just received the advisory by email from Canon USA.


----------



## surfer57 (Jun 18, 2013)

I also just got the email from Canon. Serial numbers match but I do not have my camera body currently as it is being fitted for a new waterhousing. Guess we'll see when it comes back. I know I didn't have the "A" marking but the little black mark on the battery rail is not as noticeable.


----------



## DHaass (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just received the advisory by email from Canon USA.



Me too. Always have received them via email, usually about the same time it's announced on the web.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 18, 2013)

heheapa said:


> Potentially Affected Products
> 1. EOS-1D X: If the sixth digit of the serial number is “1”, “2”, “3”, “4”, “5”, “6” or “7”, the phenomena described above may occur.
> ....
> 
> ...



well... english to me is a second language since i grew up and went to school and in another country. however, to my understand yours is call "number' instead of "digit". feel free to correct me as if i am wrong


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Jun 18, 2013)

This may seem like a dumb question but I wonder if I count the zero as the first number in the serial? or first number, not zero?

0xxxx2xxxxxx or

7xxxx0xxxxx 

I guess I could call LOL


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah send them in and get more oil splattered on your sensor when you start using it,im not concerned ill keep shooting for now


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just received the advisory by email from Canon USA.



Just got mine too. Have not noticed this yet @ 45k shutter but again, not too worried


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I guess mine will have to be 'inspected and repaired free of charge'. Rather annoying...



+1 Mine too


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 18, 2013)

Just had my 1D-X in the shop for adjustment about a month ago, at which time they adjusted the auto-focus assembly. I also happen to have one of the "affected" cameras, even though I am no presently experiencing the symptoms of poor auto-focus performance. I'm a CPS Gold Member, so I just called the CPS Service Center that serviced the camera to find out if they happened to have dealt with the lubrication issue while it was in the shop even though my paperwork didn't say anything about it. Unfortunately, that was far enough back that they did not yet know about the advisory, so the work was not done then. 

They were very helpful and offered to send me a FedEx waybill or code to send my camera back to them free of charge to get serviced. I am presently using the camera too frequently to part with it for a week, so I asked if the opportunity to have it serviced at Canon's expense would expire at some point, and I was told that it does not expire. So, for those who are interested, you can wait until it's convenient to send it in (or until you experience the problem) and then call CPS to have it serviced at Canon's expense.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 18, 2013)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> Just had my 1D-X in the shop for adjustment about a month ago, at which time they adjusted the auto-focus assembly. I also happen to have one of the "affected" cameras, even though I am no presently experiencing the symptoms of poor auto-focus performance. I'm a CPS Gold Member, so I just called the CPS Service Center that serviced the camera to find out if they happened to have dealt with the lubrication issue while it was in the shop even though my paperwork didn't say anything about it. Unfortunately, that was far enough back that they did not yet know about the advisory, so the work was not done then.
> 
> They were very helpful and offered to send me a FedEx waybill or code to send my camera back to them free of charge to get serviced. I am presently using the camera too frequently to part with it for a week, so I asked if the opportunity to have it serviced at Canon's expense would expire at some point, and I was told that it does not expire. So, for those who are interested, you can wait until it's convenient to send it in (or until you experience the problem) and then call CPS to have it serviced at Canon's expense.


Thanks for the info i will send mines in after summer


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 18, 2013)

I read this on CR this morning in the UK and I have to say I was first of all miffed to have to read about it on CR and then on the Canon USA site, I haven't seen any mention of it on the UK or Europe site which I think is pretty poor. I emailed my cps rep right away to ask about procedure and he referred my email to Service. I also contacted service directly. 2 different responses, Service direct said I had to arrange to send it in at my cost presumably, despite me including a link to the USA page highlighting its a warranty issue. The answer I got from the cps directed Service rep asked me to register my body with this link and they will contact me to arrange collection.

https://www.didp.canon-europa.com/web/cwpextra.nsf/WebPage?OpenForm&pid=8AC99E6AEAD6EDDBC125755F0040A379&rid=C3C1814A59174259C125755F0040B3E8&language=English&country=UK

My kit is cps registered which didn't seem to make any difference, when you complete the form and submit you get a white screen with no message to tell you if its been registered or not. Useless.

I'm also miffed because I have had my 1Dx back with Canon twice since I bought it in August last year to have the sensor cleaned due to the suspected lubricant splatters as posted about on here and other forums. 2nd time I got it back they said it was a goodwill gesture blah blah blah when it was clearly rectifying a defect. I was less than chuffed about the insinuation that the dirty sensor was my fault. On both occasions I have got it back there has been more dust in the body than it went away with and I'm talking hairs etc visible through the viewfinder. After I got their note about the "good will gesture" I took images through the viewfinder showing all the visible artefacts and mailed it to them along with images showing all the sensor marks one month after purchase and a couple of months after the first clean. Not surprisingly they did not respond and when prompted they suggested I take it up with the repair centre! 

So when it goes in this time I'm expecting it to come back with a potato field in it....


----------



## grimson (Jun 19, 2013)

If you register for CPS you have to add the serial number of the camera and lenses. Why can't Canon derive from that list the affected serial numbers and send a custom e-mail to the CPS owner of the camera?

That would be a +++ service.

(I do not own a 1Dx camera but I am CPS registered)


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it is important to remember that CPS differs (a lot) from country to country. How they are set up, and how they operate can be completely different So what maybe the norm for one CPS member, may not be the norm for another. 

I just wanted to remind people of that as there is a global audience here on CR and sometimes it is easy to forget.


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep mine has to go too. A bit annoyed as everyone else, but still glad that Canon is proactive in this matter


----------



## Studio1930 (Jun 19, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> yeah send them in and get more oil splattered on your sensor when you start using it,im not concerned ill keep shooting for now



Yeah, I was thinking that too. I had a 1DsM3 with too much oil and it soaked my sensor to the point where I had to send it in to be repaired. I probably could have made some money on all the oil that was in that sucker! I don't want my 1Dx to come back the same way. My serial number is in the affected group but I have not looked for the markings yet.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 19, 2013)

Man, are CaNikon unable to produce a trouble-free product, even at these price levels? This would be a pain in the behind ???


----------



## heheapa (Jun 19, 2013)

Just curious how Canon compensate his customer's time and effort in bringing the camera to their customer service centre for inspect and repair, which the issue is on their fault.
And the camera need to be stayed there for more than a day, which I need to spend another day and effort to collect the camera back? And the outcome is I may get more problem after the service....

What if I only take the camera back when I start getting AF problem? Do I need to prove it's due to not enough lubricant and if I will get a charge of boom for the AF replacement?

to bring or not to bring is a question.

I sent Canon Singapore an email and I have got a call today. I was asked to bring the camera back for "FIRMWARE updated". I have never seen a firmware update statement in US Canon advisory. So I really worry what will they do on the camera. So, I will wait ....


----------



## Viggo (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I will just use until it breaks and get a replacement shutter instead.


----------



## randym77 (Jun 19, 2013)

All the time I spent cleaning spatters of oil off my sensor when I first got my 1D X, and now I'm supposed to send it back...for insufficient lubrication? ;D

How is everyone doing this? Do you just use the form on the Canon web site? Go through a local dealer? Never sent a camera back to Canon before.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't think many people will find the markings on their camera. I would think they started marking them right after they figured out what was wrong. And i think that is less than a month ago because i bought my 1D X 3 weeks ago and it doesn't have the markings yet.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 19, 2013)

Well canon called me today and they are collecting it tomorrow,should have it next week,now i am worried about oil and whether it will still be properly weather sealed when i get it back do you think they could mess that up?


----------



## Viggo (Jun 19, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> Well canon called me today and they are collecting it tomorrow,should have it next week,now i am worried about oil and whether it will still be properly weather sealed when i get it back do you think they could mess that up?



Correct my if I'm wrong but I think they will use the lens mount to enter the camera and get
It done so they won't actually loosen a single screw and therefor the weather sealing is untouched.

The oil splatter, well, that is pretty much a guess. Be sure to run your camera at 12 fps and really make it work so you can see as soon as possible if it splatters.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 19, 2013)

Like Bornshooter Canon called me today to arrange pick up tomorrow hopefully although UPS tend not to deliver to my town on a Thursday, so we'll see. Pretty certain if I had not registered on that link I posted previously or made contact with them I would not have got that call, I'd be interested to see if any others received unsolicited calls. My previous experience with lube splatter is not good so I'll be sure to run it at 14fps on its return. 

Oh and the UK cps rep emailed out all UK cps members early this evening to advise of the issue. Baffling why Canon can't coordinate the release of these recalls across their regions, not a big deal I know but basically UK owners would have found out via forums like this one, or a few days after their American cousins via that email, not sure about other regions. Pretty sure cps reps would prefer not to hear about it from customers too.


----------



## Steve Todd (Jun 20, 2013)

Just curious, If anyone having one the affected bodies has actually experienced the problem(s)? If so, what was your shutter count?

Also, anyone with an affected body that has a ton of use (shutter count) and no problems so far? What is your shutter count. I am sure some of you could be approaching 100K or more shutter activations by now!

I have not contacted Canon yet. However, from the posts here, it appears some users received return shipping labels from Canon...did they also cover the insurance? I checked with UPS, and they charge $10 USD per $100 in insurance coverage...that's $69 USD!

It's kind of ironic, I was just out near Irvine, CA earlier this week visiting my draughter! If this had come out one day sooner, I could have just dropped it off before returning to Albuquerque! Just my luck!


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 20, 2013)

Steve Todd said:


> Just curious, If anyone having one the affected bodies has actually experienced the problem(s)? If so, what was your shutter count?



As I mentioned in an earlier post I only got the camera in March, but have shot over 20,000 images thus far and I have a funny feeling I may have seen the issue the advisory refers to, but can't be certain.

I have had times when the AF would not lock and the image in the viewfinder was blurry, but I always put the former down to poor skill, and the latter down to bad eye sight (even though I am 20/20), fatigue, a dirty viewfinder or something else. It is difficult to explain, but if you are shooting an important match, you are sweating and/or it is raining etc it is difficult to know what is happening.

If, as I suspect, I did have the AF lock and blurry view finder issue, then it was not constant, but intermittent in that it would come and go, which is another reason I did not suspect the camera.

I will be sending mine to CPS as soon as I am able, so probably in a week or two. Have been told they need it for around 3 working days.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 20, 2013)

45k actuations on mine, and haven't experienced the problem once, got mine a year ago..


----------



## RGF (Jun 20, 2013)

Called CPS on Tuesday and overnight end both my 1Dx to them (NJ). Due back today. Leaving next week for Africa so I was uncertain if I should have the service done before I go - hope they did a good job. Service is beyond excellent!!!


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine is gone today to Canon. I hope it doen't take long to get it back.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 21, 2013)

I would love to keep this thread going so we can see what the results of the serviced cameras are like. Problem fixed? How long did it take? Did the splatter the sensor, mirror etc.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 21, 2013)

The earliest time they had for the repair in Finland was 1:st of july.
I still have to wait a while. I am also interested in hearing how the repair goes for everyone else when they get them back.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 21, 2013)

I dropped mine in at Elstree on Wednesday and it's on the bench today.

Giving it a free clean too by all accounts. (Not sensor though), just general fibres and crap.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 23, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance here, but can this issue just cause unexplainable oof images? I've been shooting a lot with the 24-70 lately, and it is perfectly afma'd, but often I aim at something and it just won't focus properly. This sounds nooby, but it's not "the occasional oof iimage" I just doesn't focus right, and not in front or behind, it feels like it just doesn't even try to get it right.

And it's been worse lately. And VERY annoying.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 23, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Forgive my ignorance here, but can this issue just cause unexplainable oof images? I've been shooting a lot with the 24-70 lately, and it is perfectly afma'd, but often I aim at something and it just won't focus properly. This sounds nooby, but it's not "the occasional oof iimage" I just doesn't focus right, and not in front or behind, it feels like it just doesn't even try to get it right.
> 
> And it's been worse lately. And VERY annoying.



From Canon USA:

Phenomena
In some units of the models listed below, there is a possibility that the following phenomena may occur due to wear caused by insufficient lubrication within the camera’s driving mechanism. 

1. AF searches but does not lock in on the subject. 
(Caused by minute particles produced by wear mentioned above.)
2. The image shown in the viewfinder is “blurry” or “not steady”. 
(Occurs if wear progresses.)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1d_x?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e024809120b7


----------



## Viggo (Jun 23, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive my ignorance here, but can this issue just cause unexplainable oof images? I've been shooting a lot with the 24-70 lately, and it is perfectly afma'd, but often I aim at something and it just won't focus properly. This sounds nooby, but it's not "the occasional oof iimage" I just doesn't focus right, and not in front or behind, it feels like it just doesn't even try to get it right.
> ...



Yeah, I know, but that, to me, means that the camera says (by the blinking dot) that it can't focus. Mine doesn't do that, everything seems like it has focused, and the blur in the VF isn't enough to tell straight away that it's oof. It's only the reviewed image that tells me that it's oof.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 23, 2013)

wockawocka said:


> I dropped mine in at Elstree on Wednesday and it's on the bench today.
> 
> Giving it a free clean too by all accounts. (Not sensor though), just general fibres and crap.


mines arrived in elstree on friday i asked them to remove a bit of annoying dust on the viewfinder i cant seem to shift,but the sensor better not come back black lol


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Forgive my ignorance here, but can this issue just cause unexplainable oof images? I've been shooting a lot with the 24-70 lately, and it is perfectly afma'd, but often I aim at something and it just won't focus properly. This sounds nooby, but it's not "the occasional oof iimage" I just doesn't focus right, and not in front or behind, it feels like it just doesn't even try to get it right.



How was it "perfectly afma'd?" What you describe (neither front- nor back-focus but still a soft image) sounds like a problem with the lens, e.g. decentering. What do shots taken with Live View AF look like?


----------



## Viggo (Jun 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive my ignorance here, but can this issue just cause unexplainable oof images? I've been shooting a lot with the 24-70 lately, and it is perfectly afma'd, but often I aim at something and it just won't focus properly. This sounds nooby, but it's not "the occasional oof iimage" I just doesn't focus right, and not in front or behind, it feels like it just doesn't even try to get it right.
> ...



I used Reikan and tested nearly 2000 images, plus that I have afma'd all my other lenses over the past 5-6 years to hit dead on, and the 24-70 also hits dead on most of the time, equally sharp on both edges and top to bottom, EXCATLY the same sharpness with LV and phase. 

And I might have put that a bit wrong, because when it's oof, it must be either back or front, but it's off by 2 meters at 2 meters so it's nothing to do with afma, it misses by (nearly)the same distance I shoot often. But it's the ones that are far enough off that the images is completely useless and not by so much it shows in VF or the dot blinks telling me it can't find focuses that are causing me the issues.

Here's just a on the fly typical missed shot. The point is on his head.







Usually they look like this:






ps, I know the light is QUITE different, but the problem is random at any type of light.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, it's a bit hard to be certain since I'm viewing on my iPhone, but it looks like the first one 'hit' better on the play tent opening. Not sure if you're aware, but the actual AF points are larger that the little box that represents them in the VF. So, you could put the box on his face, but the _real_ AF point extends up outside the box and catches the rolled up 'door' of the tent, and that what it locks onto.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, it's a bit hard to be certain since I'm viewing on my iPhone, but it looks like the first one 'hit' better on the play tent opening. Not sure if you're aware, but the actual AF points are larger that the little box that represents them in the VF. So, you could put the box on his face, but the _real_ AF point extends up outside the box and catches the rolled up 'door' of the tent, and that what it locks onto.



Yeah, that image wasn't the best example I guess. I'm aware of the point being larger, but this issue has appeared lately, and can happen with any subject... I can shoot a checkerboard in bright light and it would suddenly be oof.

I guess I'll try to send my camera in if people get them back without splattering, and see if that solves the problem.

I saw the issue with the "Af Consistency" test in Focal also. Out of 20 points I had two that were completely off and the other between 2700 and 2670, for example. And that hasn't happened before.


----------



## charlesa (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm on 50K actuations, been with me over a year, never got issues and mine seems affected going on serial number and lack of markings...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 23, 2013)

charlesa said:


> I'm on 50K actuations, been with me over a year, never got issues and mine seems affected going on serial number and lack of markings...



You've had the 1Dx since before June of last year?


----------



## SambalOelek (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone here actually own or know of a body that is NOT potentially affected? 

If every camera with serial numbers ranging from 1-7 require inspection, it's safe to assume that a lot of bodies are affected, but lately I've been thinking that it's in the realm of possibility that the digit in question will always be in the 1-7 range... After all, the first part of the serial number is presumably some sort of date/production code.

What I'm trying to say is, perhaps Canon didn't want to announce that every single body produced (or the vast majority) is potentially affected, so they worded the advisory like that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 23, 2013)

SambalOelek said:


> Does anyone here actually own or know of a body that is NOT potentially affected?
> 
> If every camera with serial numbers ranging from 1-7 require inspection, it's safe to assume that a lot of bodies are affected, but lately I've been thinking that it's in the realm of possibility that the digit in question will always be in the 1-7 range... After all, the first part of the serial number is presumably some sort of date/production code.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, perhaps Canon didn't want to announce that every single body produced (or the vast majority) is potentially affected, so they worded the advisory like that.



Most likely they just discovered it, units that just rolled off the line were pulled, fixed and marked. But they're using standard wording for a product advisory, since even after units with post-affected serial numbers are produced, older ones will still be in retailers' stock, units will be sold used years from now, etc.


----------



## paolotaverna (Jun 24, 2013)

Good day, 


I am from Montreal, Canada and CPS - plat. member approx. 40k shots on 1dx. I had several issues for fuzzy photos. 2 months ago I actually asked for support to Canon Canada...and told me that it's because I use lenses likes 50L and Sigma 35mm! I was not able to reproduce the issues with 24-70 but just recently at a baptism I ran into a photo with an issue and now I've been exchanging emails with Canon Canada but they asked me to wait as the product advisory is still not issued in Canada(what a bummer!)

So yes...I never thought this would be the issue but hey..it's possible!


----------



## charlesa (Jun 24, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on 50K actuations, been with me over a year, never got issues and mine seems affected going on serial number and lack of markings...
> ...



Yep, got mine May of last year, had been on pre-order for a long while, got one of the first in my country apparently. Do not regret it!


----------



## Viggo (Jun 24, 2013)

I called my local service shop today and asked if they have started taking them in or if it's only in the US still, and he said, just send it in, will fix them as we get them now.

So for anyone who wants it fixed, send an email, they might be on it in your country as well.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 24, 2013)

I really wondered about this as I first read regarding the product advisory on this forum, then I checked with Canon's local (in my case Swiss) website and there I found it as well, so I registered my camera. There was no communication from CPS and there was no mail response to the registration, but then:

Surprise, surprise, Canon's local service called me today, so I will have it fixed by Thursday ;D.

That's not so bad, but it would help, if Canon would be more proactive regarding corporate communications. I don't tend to spend my time regularly searching through Canon's website for news and updates. Thanks to CR for spreading the information.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 24, 2013)

I get mines back tomorrow  i asked them what happened they told me the modification was complete so lets hope it comes back with a clean sensor and still properly weather sealed.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 24, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> I get mines back tomorrow  i asked them what happened they told me the modification was complete so lets hope it comes back with a clean sensor and still properly weather sealed.



I would really appreciate if you would share any findings regarding oil drops on the sensor, and hopefully it's clean. I'm sending mine in on monday, so I can get it back between weekends.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jun 24, 2013)

Viggo said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I get mines back tomorrow  i asked them what happened they told me the modification was complete so lets hope it comes back with a clean sensor and still properly weather sealed.
> ...



Keep in mind that it may have none on the sensor until you shoot some high speed shots. That is what happened to my 1DsM3. Also curios to find out how this goes for others with the 1DX.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 25, 2013)

Viggo said:


> I would really appreciate if you would share any findings regarding oil drops on the sensor, and hopefully it's clean. I'm sending mine in on monday, so I can get it back between weekends.



I really think you are far too worried about the oil drops. It is out of your hands, and even if a few of us have an issue (which I doubt will happen) what are you going to do? Worry about other things, and have confidence in Canon, don't spend so much time worrying about something you cannot control.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 25, 2013)

Viggo said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I get mines back tomorrow  i asked them what happened they told me the modification was complete so lets hope it comes back with a clean sensor and still properly weather sealed.
> ...


i will check it out thoroughly and i had a clean sensor when i sent to them as i cleaned it myself  i will give it a good run at 12fps and get back to you all later today


----------



## Studio1930 (Jun 25, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I would really appreciate if you would share any findings regarding oil drops on the sensor, and hopefully it's clean. I'm sending mine in on monday, so I can get it back between weekends.
> ...



Hahaha, obviously you never had an issue with excessive oil from Canon before. The 1DsM3 oil issue threw so much oil around that everything was covered with oil, sometimes including your attached lens (not something you can clean yourself)! Having to send a body back in to Canon cost time and money so I think it is worth being concerned about. I don't think we should avoid having the fix done by Canon, but I am concerned about having my body come back clean until I shoot high speed and it throws over 1000 drops of oil everywhere. Given that consideration, I'll only send in my 1DX when I have the most down time. I'll also make sure my backup 1Dm4 body is clean and ready to be used full time.

You call it worried, I call it prepared.


----------



## cookinghusband (Jun 25, 2013)

Problem started occuring on mine after using it a week and approx 50000 shots, it become totally unbearable when I get to about 130000 shots. Luckily I send it in and repaired before this notice


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 25, 2013)

Got mines back today, receipt says mirror box modification and repaired faulty/damaged parts lube hook.I gave it a good run at 12fps with no issues sensors spotless


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent both of mine in today, but they needed a good clean and check anyways. Probably have them back early next week.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 25, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> Got mines back today, receipt says mirror box modification and repaired faulty/damaged parts lube hook.I gave it a good run at 12fps with no issues sensors spotless



Nice! That's great news! Glad it worked out for you. Mine is going in Monday and I'll update my experience here.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 26, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> Hahaha, obviously you never had an issue with excessive oil from Canon before. The 1DsM3 oil issue threw so much oil around that everything was covered with oil, sometimes including your attached lens (not something you can clean yourself)! Having to send a body back in to Canon cost time and money so I think it is worth being concerned about. I don't think we should avoid having the fix done by Canon, but I am concerned about having my body come back clean until I shoot high speed and it throws over 1000 drops of oil everywhere. Given that consideration, I'll only send in my 1DX when I have the most down time. I'll also make sure my backup 1Dm4 body is clean and ready to be used full time.
> 
> You call it worried, I call it prepared.



Being prepared is good, and you are right I have never had an issue with Canon.

I guess I am lucky in that I do not send my camera in for repair, I take it in and pick it up personally, and thanks to the warnings here I will make sure I stick it in high speed mode and hold the shutter button down before I leave - just to make sure there are no issues .

Like you, I am also prepared, and if Canon wants to keep it for a week or a month, it really does not bother me, though of course I would prefer it back asap. As it is, they say they need it for 3 working days, so I should be taking it in next week or the week after.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



You shot high speed mode with the 1Ds3? Does that even have "high burst mode?" LOL


----------



## Raptors (Jun 26, 2013)

cookinghusband said:


> Problem started occuring on mine after using it a week and approx 50000 shots, it become totally unbearable when I get to about 130000 shots. Luckily I send it in and repaired before this notice



cookinghusband, the problem you stated, are you referring to the AF searches but does not lock in on the subject?
I've had mine for about 6 months, and I started having problems about a month ago, shooting the OVA provincials.
I thought it was just the very poor lighting, but I recently just shot a wedding, and once again, had problems. I have not received any notice from Canon Canada. I spoke with CPS, and was told to wait.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine came back after 3 days, sensor clean, and no oil problem so far.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my 1Dx back yesterday (Wednesday 26th June) after being collected last Thursday, 20th June. When it was away I asked if Canon would do a complimentary sensor clean. I wish I hadn't, it came back worse than it went away. 3-4 foreign bodies including 2 hairs on the sensor as well as several remaining marks. I sent Canon an image showing the issues and made a call to them, I'm waiting on them coming back to me tomorrow morning to confirm it going back for another sensor clean. I'm taking it to Tuscany a week on Saturday so I'm slightly concerned it wont come back in time as UPS, Canon's courier only delivers to my town Mon/Wed/Fri.

Really disappointed in Canon QA systems, that's 3 times in less than a year the body has been in for a sensor clean and each time its come back its not been perfect, this time its by a mile the worse its been. 

I have to say dealing with the Admin Staff at Canon (Centenial Park) is a pleasure, they are very helpful, its just a pity the technical staff dont back them up with similar service.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 27, 2013)

Viggo said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Got mines back today, receipt says mirror box modification and repaired faulty/damaged parts lube hook.I gave it a good run at 12fps with no issues sensors spotless
> ...


Dont think you have anything to worry about  had mines out on a good shoot today running well


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 27, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> I got my 1Dx back yesterday (Wednesday 26th June) after being collected last Thursday, 20th June. When it was away I asked if Canon would do a complimentary sensor clean. I wish I hadn't, it came back worse than it went away. 3-4 foreign bodies including 2 hairs on the sensor as well as several remaining marks. I sent Canon an image showing the issues and made a call to them, I'm waiting on them coming back to me tomorrow morning to confirm it going back for another sensor clean. I'm taking it to Tuscany a week on Saturday so I'm slightly concerned it wont come back in time as UPS, Canon's courier only delivers to my town Mon/Wed/Fri.
> 
> Really disappointed in Canon QA systems, that's 3 times in less than a year the body has been in for a sensor clean and each time its come back its not been perfect, this time its by a mile the worse its been.
> 
> I have to say dealing with the Admin Staff at Canon (Centenial Park) is a pleasure, they are very helpful, its just a pity the technical staff dont back them up with similar service.


wont you just clean it yourself?


----------



## Viggo (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who posted their experience with the repair here. It seems it will go without a hitch. Mine is shipping on Monday. 

If the sensor came back with dust and hairs I would clean it myself, it was the oil that was the concern.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jun 27, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Studio1930 said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Ooooh snap! Yeah, I know. 5 fps isn't exactly high speed. :


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 30, 2013)

bornshooter said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > I got my 1Dx back yesterday (Wednesday 26th June) after being collected last Thursday, 20th June. When it was away I asked if Canon would do a complimentary sensor clean. I wish I hadn't, it came back worse than it went away. 3-4 foreign bodies including 2 hairs on the sensor as well as several remaining marks. I sent Canon an image showing the issues and made a call to them, I'm waiting on them coming back to me tomorrow morning to confirm it going back for another sensor clean. I'm taking it to Tuscany a week on Saturday so I'm slightly concerned it wont come back in time as UPS, Canon's courier only delivers to my town Mon/Wed/Fri.
> ...



To be honest I'm not keen on cleaning the sensor in a camera that cost me £5300 when I've never cleaned one before. I read a lot of people saying its easy depending on the kit you use of course. I'm not convinced though I should have to clean a sensor which has never been perfectly clean since I first got it, I'm happy to get it done under warranty or pay for it to be done. Seem to remember seeing their price was £40 or so for a clean. I'll pay that and leave the liability with them not me.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 30, 2013)

On Thursday morning I had my 1D-X at Canon's services in Switzerland. Following Studio1930s advise I ran the camera through a series of high speed test shots, then used it during the weekend and it appears to be perfect. No need for cleaning up afterwards whatsoever.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jun 30, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted their experience with the repair here. It seems it will go without a hitch. Mine is shipping on Monday.
> 
> If the sensor came back with dust and hairs I would clean it myself, it was the oil that was the concern.



I wouldn't mind dust and hairs on it if I hadn't asked for them to clean it! Mine has been in 3 times now and each time the dust visible through the viewfinder has got worse also, not all the oil had been removed either, particularly at the corners and edges.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jul 1, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone who posted their experience with the repair here. It seems it will go without a hitch. Mine is shipping on Monday.
> ...



Are you sure the dust is on the sensor??? if it was it would not be visible through the viewfinder..
The focusing screen will often have specs of dust and hair.. It's super easy to clean too.
I have a tool to open and change the focusing screen but it's easily done with just your fingers if you only grab on to the edge. Then just blow the dirt off of it and put it back.


----------



## John (Jul 1, 2013)

i sent my 1DX in on a monday for the lubrication and got it back by that friday. my camera was sparkling clean when i got it back. i have had issues with canon service in the past, but this time i was impressed. a few months back they had to replace the mirror assembly on my 1DX (under warranty) and that was not fun since it involved sending the camera back to them twice and the whole process took several weeks.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jul 1, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Thanks for replying, I realise the dust on the sensor is not viewable through the viewfinder, I meant that the dust visible through the viewfinder had got worse also, so as well as sensor dust/oil not being cleaned properly there was additional dust visible through the viewfinder that was not there before. Like you you I also have the tool for replacing the focussing screen, I needed to buy a new screen back in January when I was a bit of a clown trying to clean the additional dust that came back courtesy of the service department and ended up marking my original screen. So its all been a bit of a pantomime. 

I'm sure when it comes back this time it'll be fine. I hope...


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 1, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance if this is obvious to others, when you send in your camera how do you pack it? Original box? Other? Bubble wrap? UPS? Etc...

Just curious as the hold up for me on sending mine in is knowing exactly how to ship it safely.

Cheers =)

Shawn L.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jul 1, 2013)

Shawn L said:


> Forgive my ignorance if this is obvious to others, when you send in your camera how do you pack it? Original box? Other? Bubble wrap? UPS? Etc...
> 
> Just curious as the hold up for me on sending mine in is knowing exactly how to ship it safely.
> 
> ...



I have been using the original box, body packed as orignally sent and I put in bubble wrap to fill the empty space. Then I bubble wrap the box and wrap it in brown paper. When Canon arranged to have my 1Dx uplifted for the recall I did not get enough notice and the courier turned up early so I had to give it to him as it was and he said he would bag it once back at the depot. Box came back in a right mess. I've now decided to keep the larger box/packaging Canon sent it back in for return trips.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jul 1, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> On Thursday morning I had my 1D-X at Canon's services in Switzerland. Following Studio1930s advise I ran the camera through a series of high speed test shots, then used it during the weekend and it appears to be perfect. No need for cleaning up afterwards whatsoever.



Excellent news. ;D


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 1, 2013)

stoneysnapper said:


> I have been using the original box, body packed as orignally sent and I put in bubble wrap to fill the empty space...



Thanks, StoneySnapper =)

Shawn L.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jul 1, 2013)

I took mine to be serviced today and 2 hours later it was ready and it looks to be 100% clean and well serviced.
I'm relieved! Perhaps i can start trusting the service in Finland again.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Jul 1, 2013)

Just received and printed the shipping label from Canon to return my 1D-X for the product advisory service. I was a bit disappointed to see that the label was for UPS ground service. I had really expected Canon would at least have opted for UPS Second Day Air since these cameras are used by many owners to earn a living.

Hope the serviced camera is returned by a quicker service.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2013)

Virgil Quick said:


> Just received and printed the shipping label from Canon to return my 1D-X for the product advisory service. I was a bit disappointed to see that the label was for UPS ground service. I had really expected Canon would at least have opted for UPS Second Day Air since these cameras are used by many owners to earn a living.
> 
> Hope the serviced camera is returned by a quicker service.



Are you in the US? I haven't called Canon yet, but I'll be doing so soon, want to get it done before a trip in August, and with time for a second service, just in case. 

UPS Ground is fine by me - that's overnight shipping to/from NY/NJ for me (which is great for orders from B&H/Adorama!).


----------



## Viggo (Jul 2, 2013)

I was about to send mine in when I discovered there is NO insurance at all with the shipping provided by Canon!


----------



## Virgil Quick (Jul 2, 2013)

If you have your camera personally insured wouldn't that policy cover your equipment if it is returned by common carrier to an authorized service facility? My policy does extend such coverage so I never purchase extra insurance from the carrier. I am just careful to keep all documentation and receipts so I could prove loss if something were to occur.

I realize all insurance is different but this is something you might want to investigate.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 2, 2013)

Virgil Quick said:


> If you have your camera personally insured wouldn't that policy cover your equipment if it is returned by common carrier to an authorized service facility? My policy does extend such coverage so I never purchase extra insurance from the carrier. I am just careful to keep all documentation and receipts so I could prove loss if something were to occur.
> 
> I realize all insurance is different but this is something you might want to investigate.



My insurance isn't valid when I send the gear away, and not having it with me under
My supervision...


----------



## Cannon Man (Jul 3, 2013)

I jumped the gun here.. I said the camera got back clean but now i see that there are spots on the sensor..

My trust with the Finnish service is now completely gone!

What did i do wrong?? I just bought my 1D X 4 weeks ago and handled it like it was a baby and now it 
dirty because i had to send it in to the service in Finland.

Now i have to send it back to be cleaned but isn't it stupid to have a sensor of a brand new camera to be cleaned
and i did nothing to make it dirty.

I have absolutely no trust for them to clean my sensor with good care and i know it will come back scratched or something like that.

I know it is not a big deal to have dirt on the sensor but it is to me because this is a brand new expensive camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> Now i have to send it back to be cleaned but isn't it stupid to have a sensor of a brand new camera to be cleaned
> and i did nothing to make it dirty.



Did you check it before you sent it in? My brand new 1D X (preordered on day 1 last March) came from the factory complete with many 'randomly placed diffraction calibration dots' as a feature - i.e. the first thing I did with my new camera was clean the sensor.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jul 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Cannon Man said:
> 
> 
> > Now i have to send it back to be cleaned but isn't it stupid to have a sensor of a brand new camera to be cleaned
> ...



I did check it before i sent it and it was perfectly clean! I took 4800 pictures in the 3 weeks i had it before i had it serviced and it was absolutely clean till then.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 13, 2013)

Handed mine in the other day and I got a
Message that they had registered it, then 33 minutes later I got another message saying it was finished AND they cleaned my much needed sensor for free! Awesome service and the sensor is spotless and everything ok.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2013)

The only thing that really bothered me was that they shipped it back with no requirements, ie no signature required, and left them sitting on my porch, unattended all day while I was at work. Not cool.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 14, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> The only thing that really bothered me was that they shipped it back with no requirements, ie no signature required, and left them sitting on my porch, unattended all day while I was at work. Not cool.



I hope those of you in America that are having experiences like this are writing a letter of complaint to Canon USA and Canon Global HQ. Returning a US$6,000 camera without signature required, is just asking for trouble imho, and is not what you would expect from a company such as Canon.

Thankfully where I am, I take mind directly into CPS. I know them there and I have always been more than impressed, but if I was receiving service like bdunbar describes I would be quite mad to say the least.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 18, 2013)

Both my Bodies back yesterday from Canon Singapore, not only all Good, but they touched up the scratches etc, look new, Sensor clean, assume Greased & Lubricated. I was worried a little after seeing the extremely poor service reports coming from others, but Canon Singapore did Canon proud.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 20, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> The only thing that really bothered me was that they shipped it back with no requirements, ie no signature required, and left them sitting on my porch, unattended all day while I was at work. Not cool.



they did the same to me...amazing.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 20, 2013)

I cringed when I looked at my 1dx box as it sat on my doorstep after being serviced for the prod advisory (picture below)

there are holes in the box from what appears to be a "blunt force" blow from something. there are 3 or 4 holes that I can literally stick my fingers through right into the box. i estimate that it would take a pretty good blow to do that.

the camera was packed very well, no issues with the internal pack job and the camera looks fine. but still, not what you want to see....probably was fedex fault from careless handling of the box. 

ALSO...my shutter click sounds different after the service...a "clunkier" sound as compared to before. it works fine, but sounds different. anybody else notice that?


----------



## Mexecutioner (Jul 20, 2013)

How do you like these shots? Contents are a 200mm f2.0 and a 300mm f2.8 II. The little box has a 2X TC III

I wonder how in hell the front girl desk at work signed for this packages. Had I not been at lunch I would have probably murdered the guy from FedEx after refusing the packages.

Contents were fine, the hard cases on both the 200 and 300 saved them.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay, this may be a stupid question, but when sending your camera in for service, do you include the battery?

Thanks.

Shawn L.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jul 21, 2013)

I went and delivered my camera to them personally so i had no need to worry about delivery.

Last time i mentioned that my sensor was dirty after the service.. This week they gave it a free clean and they did a good job at it.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 22, 2013)

Shawn L said:


> Okay, this may be a stupid question, but when sending your camera in for service, do you include the battery?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Shawn L.



No, just the camera.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks, Random Orbits.

Shawn L.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2013)

Got my 1D X 'fixed' today for the AF service advisory issue. Given some of the 'horror stories' above about poor packaging, etc., I took advantage of a work-related day trip to New Jersey to bring it in person to the Jamesburg, NJ service center (about a 20 minute drive from where I needed to be today). 

Despite being short-staffed (only two of their six technicians were in, the rest are out on vacation), since I was just down for the day from Boston, they very kindly serviced it while I waited. Took less than an hour including a free sensor cleaning. 

Thanks, Canon!


----------

